# JD6115M fuel sender unit



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the offending unit. Replaced sender at 300 hrs. At 600 hrs, same problem. Any one else?


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hayman1 said:


> I have the offending unit. Replaced sender at 300 hrs. At 600 hrs, same problem. Any one else?


Are you talking about the cold start advance sensor? I have two of the 5 series tractors, and that's what goes out on them. Located in the upper water jacket and plugs into the injector pump.

Or, are you talking about the fuel tank sending unit that goes to the fuel gauge?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

1/4 of our tractors has a proper working fuel gauge. Make sure I fill up.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 35 year old IH tractor that twenty plus years ago the fuel gauge quit working, went to get a gauge and there had been an update so had to get the sender unit and gauge. A year or so later fuel gauge stopped working and once again had to get both gauge and sender unit. A year or two after that when once again the fuel gauge stopped working we got an aftermarket gauge and it hasn't let me down as long as I remember to use it. Just take it off the top of the fuel barrel and dip the tank.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

the problem is with these dang new tractors it arrests your display and you can't tell anything else that is going on. Fuel in the tank is the least of my problems.


----------

